# What to do with a Thomson seatpost bag?



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

As some of you may or may not know, the purchase of a Thomson seatpost includes a rather cool but useless bit of packaging. 
- That is of course unless you like to take your seatpost out, unbolt your saddle and take it for walkies 









Since I use my crumpler for all sorts of trips, I don't always need to cart my spares around and it was getting rather annoying having to pack all the different bits and pieces in ant out. So I asked the better half if I could borrow her sewing skills to make a little pencil-case/toolbag...









Guesstamation.



























All done in about 30min.

And of course when the whole thing's packed:


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice! I may have to re-purpose some Thompson bags in a similar fashion. I've had a few kicking around that I don't use, but don't want to toss. Time to fire up the sewing machine.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

cool idea, and a pro looking job by your wife there! :thumbsup:


----------



## NShore (Oct 13, 2005)

I didn't get a bag with mine. When did they start doing this?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

You don't store a bong in it?


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

What a great, creative idea. I like it.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I keep my CO2 trigger, two CO2 cartridges, a Park multi-tool, tire tool, and a SRAM 9S link in a Thomson bag. It all fits in one end so I roll it up. It does a good job protecting my spare tubes (2) when I cram it all into a wedge bag under the seat.


----------

